
Broadway, RabbitMQ, and the Rise of Elixir Part 2 - akoutmos
https://akoutmos.com/post/broadway-rabbitmq-and-the-rise-of-elixir-two/
======
akoutmos
In this post I cover how to leverage RabbitMQ along side Broadway to process
data from the HackerNews Firebase API. I also leverage Prometheus and Grafana
to monitor the application and ensure that the pipeline is performing as
expected.

